# Use of candles, air fresheners, incense... Is it safe?



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

Since Woodstock's passing, I've been researching the safety of candles, air fresheners and incense this after considering anything new to his environment.

In particular, I've pinpointed Glade products. I have learned that they are extremely toxic to birds. In fact, for a few days before Woodstock's passing I had burned one Glade candle as the weather had become cooler and the spicy smell was wonderful. When I first learned of the danger, I felt absolutely horrible and sick. Could this have contributed to his passing?

Please, do the research on air fresheners and especially Glade products which are extremely popular and also Febreze brands. Again, after researching the subject, I have found a safe product to use. It's called *Citrus Magic. * I use the Pure Linen scent. There are other scents. You will have to Google to see where you can buy it. 

When I come home, I don't smell an obvious scent in the house, just that there are no bad odors from the litter boxes or lingering food smells. So it does work! Yes, I miss the wonderful spicy, nutty smells of scented candles, but I will never go back to them. 

I just wanted to get the word out on this for everyone to consider.

Thanks again to all of you for your comforting words. This forum is special because of so many kind people. No drama which is wonderful! 

Carmen


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

All the air freshners, PTFE pans that give off fumes, essential oils, candles, harsh chemicals are all considered to be a toxic environment for birds. Their little respiratory systems cannot handle these things and often leads to death. 

I am truly sorry about Woodstock. My heart sank when I saw your post in rainbow bridge. 

My thoughts are with you.


----------

